# 2015 transfer rumors and sponsorship deals



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

So perhaps it's not too early to start this?
Alonso team = buying Belkin? Giant Shimano?
Sagan going to Alonso team? Or perhaps to Saxxo-Tinkoff?
If so, will Cannondale disband the team and throw their support elsewhere? Perhaps Garmin-Sharp is now going to be called team Cannondale, riding Cannondale bikes?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am not sure about Alonso (will he even have a team?), but the possibility of Garmin and Cannondale merging is real:

Vaughters confirms sponsorship change for 2015 | Cyclingnews.com

Sagan going to Tinkoff continues to be the most frequent rumor as well.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> I am not sure about Alonso (will he even have a team?), but the possibility of Garmin and Cannondale merging is real:
> 
> Vaughters confirms sponsorship change for 2015 | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> *Sagan going to Tinkoff continues to be the most frequent rumor as well.*


CyclingNews writes as if it's a sure thing that will be signed on August 1st, but every other site I've read just has it as speculation. I wonder if they know something everyone else doesn't aside from a giant wooden spoon of a tweet.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Sagan to Saxo-Tinkoff?

What about el pistolero? How would they support them both in the TDF?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sagan does just fine without much support.

I think Tinkoff (Saxo will prob not be a sponsor next season) would manage just fine with both. Sagan pretty much free-lances during the GTs and grabs the wheel of whomever has the best lead-out train for the sprints. Conti is of course all about the GTs - Sagan is for the Spring Classics and the one-day races where Conti is usually off on a mountain somewhere in training. Sagan will have the team at his disposal whenever Conti isn't racing.

Perfect fit.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> I am not sure about Alonso (will he even have a team?)


This is really the $10K question - will Alonso even have a team next year?

He has stated that he does not want to buy an existing team, but build his own from the tarmac up.
Rumor had it that he was seeking guarantees from UCI - or special treatment - in order to secure his funding. Both he and the UCI have denied this. So, perhaps he will not have the funding? If the funding is in place - why has he not announced this?

If he does have the funding and will put up a team for next season, he needs to announce this pronto. During and immediately after the TdF, riders are looking for their next checkbook - in these tight economic times, it would be foolish for a rider to wait on the fiction of an Alonso team if existing non-fictional teams are interested.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Oleg Tinkov may have let the Cannondale/Garmin thing out of the bag. Also read that Wiggo was in talks with Vaughters but my gut says he ends up at Trek.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

DZfan14 said:


> Oleg Tinkov may have let the Cannondale/Garmin thing out of the bag. Also read that Wiggo was in talks with Vaughters but my gut says he ends up at Trek.


The Wiggo/Trek thing is a good call - with the way things have gone for Andy, Trek needs a new GC man.

Does Conti stay with Tinkoff? Some mentioned him in connection with the Alonso team. Some have also mentioned Tinkoff/Cannondale as a possible alignment. If Conti stays, does he have any personal contracts with Spesh? Could get sticky.

Cannondale/Garmin sounds like it would work - Cervelo needs to find a new team then.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

well, there is still a problem as Cannondale often chases down breakaways when Sagan thinks he has a shot - like Stage 2 of TdF. Sometimes it also benefits Contador, sometimes not. 

I think Sagan will have to make a decision between classics and sprinting for green jersey. If he wants to focus on classics more, that would work fine then. He can freestyle a bit for green jersey but it may be in jeopardy then. 

I am surprised how isolated Sagan is during the finales, especially with guys like Viviani who is a very good sprinter on his own right. They have the whole team built around him and they cannot have someone else lead him out for the sprints, or at least bring him to the front and keep him out of trouble in the final 5K?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

no way Wiggo goes with TREK. I just can't see it. He will be with Sky for the road while focusing on track.

Tinkoff was on NBC Sports and basically admitted they got Sagan for next year. He said that while he won't reveal anything, they will be going for green in next year's Tour in addition to going for yellow. What else could it mean?

I also think Garmin will get Cannondale deal.

I also think TREK is in a lot of trouble. Schlecks are over the hill (and Andy may be involved in passport case and not be picked up). Mollema lost 9 minutes in ITT today - and he is their best bet for the future?! Cancellara may be getting too old as well. Voigt is retiring. Who else do they have? Arredondo? They need fresh blood. Get Konig, Aru, Majka or someone else young and future GC star.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

55x11 said:


> no way Wiggo goes with TREK. I just can't see it. He will be with Sky for the road while focusing on track.
> 
> Tinkoff was on NBC Sports and basically admitted they got Sagan for next year. He said that while he won't reveal anything, they will be going for green in next year's Tour in addition to going for yellow. What else could it mean?
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree about Wiggins not going to Trek. This will not happen as I sincerely doubt either side is interested. It just doesn't make sense. I disagree, however, with the notion that Trek is in trouble long-term. Trek is rebuilding its team around young talent and is quietly scooping up some of the best young riders in the world. They are letting them develop as they phase out their old guys. Arredondo just won KOM at the Giro. Andy will be gone, but Frank may have earned himself one more contract as a support rider. Voigt and Cancellara will likely be moving into management of the brand and team soon. 

There's no doubt about the fact that Bauke Mollema is the real deal my friend. He didn't have a great TdF this year, but given the right support as a protected rider on a team that is built to win grand tours and he will be in the mix. He's also is probably not the only guy they will be bringing over. They have a lot of expiring contracts on older riders and will look to fill those spots with young talent. They are also one of the most financially stable teams in the pro peloton and will have a decent budget. Being owned by one of the biggest bike manufacturers will likely make them an attractive place to land for riders looking for stability, which is tough to find in pro cycling. It may take a year or two, but my guess is that they could be really good again soon.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Schleck era winding down as Trek hunts for new GC riders - VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Trek, Andy Schleck, and BMC making moves:

Mollema joins Trek as Belkin lose another star rider


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I feel like Bouhanni sold himself a bit short and this could be a huge move for Astana:

Giro points champ Bouhanni to Cofidis; Boom to Astana - VeloNews.com

Transfers: Boom, Leon Sanchez to Astana, Bouhanni to Cofidis | CyclingTips

BMC is very busy:

Transfers: BMC signs Alessandro De Marchi | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This guy is now one of the most talented guys out there available (Sagan's signing with Tinkoff set to be announced Thursday reportedly). I bet Trek and BMC are licking their chops. Where will he land? He certainly hasn't been a model employee and reportedly has a hard time leaving Columbia for extended periods.
Transfers: Betancur to leave Ag2r at the end of the season | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Majka has inked for Tinkoff for three more seasons so is off the market.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Majka has inked for Tinkoff for three more seasons so is off the market.


I thought that one would put a smile on your face (along with the Sagan signing).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Roche might be headed to Sky or Trek reportedly.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, very pleased with Majka and Sagan signings. Waiting to see how the rest of Silly Season works out for Tinkoff-Saxo (Looks like Saxo is re-upping for another season as second sponsor).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Yes, very pleased with Majka and Sagan signings. Waiting to see how the rest of Silly Season works out for Tinkoff-Saxo (Looks like Saxo is re-upping for another season as second sponsor).


It should be a strong team even if they lose Roche. Sagan is going to need some support in the classics though if they want to avoid duplicating Cannondale's shortcomings. I expect them to be right there with OPQS (name change coming soon), Sky, AG2R, Astana, Movistar, etc. challenging for every major race throughout the calendar. I would LOVE to see Trek finally put together a talented and legitimate post doping era team that can challenge for victories in races where Cancellara isn't the favorite. Adding Bauke and letting Andy move on is a good start.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> It should be a strong team even if they lose Roche. Sagan is going to need some support in the classics though if they want to avoid duplicating Cannondale's shortcomings. I expect them to be right there with OPQS (name change coming soon), Sky, AG2R, Astana, Movistar, etc. challenging for every major race throughout the calendar. I would LOVE to see Trek finally put together a talented and legitimate post doping era team that can challenge for victories in races where Cancellara isn't the favorite. Adding Bauke and letting Andy move on is a good start.


hopefully Sagan made sure to get some more riders over or it will be a really really rough february-april for him....


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

More signs confirming the end of Liquigas-turned-Cannondale and Cannondale moving in with Slipstream: Slipstream scooping up riders as Cannondale team set to end | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Scratch the Sagan announcement on Thursday. Still these are two more solid signings for that team (even though neither had a great year). Transfers: Tinkoff-Saxo says no Sagan announcement on Thursday | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Scratch the Sagan announcement on Thursday. Still these are two more solid signings for that team (even though neither had a great year). Transfers: Tinkoff-Saxo says no Sagan announcement on Thursday | Cyclingnews.com


Solid signings? Basso and Boss-Hog? Maybe Basso as a coach? But as a rider? He already seems to have one foot in the retirement home. And Eddie... maybe he's no match to Sky's way of doing things but he's a bit like Thor, used to be good/promising, but he has been on a downward slope and nowhere for years now... maybe there's something in the water in Norway, beware Kristoff!  Although, I must admit Riis has the ability to revive has-beens' careers, not sure we want to know how though... Remember why Riis and Basso parted ways in 2006...

Eddie might have a better role as a helper for Sagan in the classics, if Sagan is signed. I think they're just playing with words, Sagan might not be announced August 7th or 9th, but that doesn't mean he wont be announced. They just seem to be trying to keep a bit of mystery even though the cat's been out of the bag for so long already, trying to keep some hype even though they couldn't keep the news secret. Just my two cents, I could be wrong.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> Solid signings? Basso and Boss-Hog? Maybe Basso as a coach? But as a rider? He already seems to have one foot in the retirement home. And Eddie... maybe he's no match to Sky's way of doing things but he's a bit like Thor, used to be good/promising, but he has been on a downward slope and nowhere for years now... maybe there's something in the water in Norway, beware Kristoff!  Although, I must admit Riis has the ability to revive has-beens' careers, not sure we want to know how though... Remember why Riis and Basso parted ways in 2006...
> 
> Eddie might have a better role as a helper for Sagan in the classics, if Sagan is signed. I think they're just playing with words, Sagan might not be announced August 7th or 9th, but that doesn't mean he wont be announced. They just seem to be trying to keep a bit of mystery even though the cat's been out of the bag for so long already, trying to keep some hype even though they couldn't keep the news secret. Just my two cents, I could be wrong.


I hear ya, but I look at it this way: this team is about Contador, Majka, and Sagan winning as many races as possible. It has to be given how much they are going to be paid. Everyone else is support whether they like it or not. Basso replaces Roche so there's not much of a drop off there. Edvald provides support and a second option in the classics, something they don't really have on their roster right now. They also likely came at a bargain given the season they had. It's hard not to view these as solid signings in that light IMO.

As far as the Cannondale thing goes, I don't get why more major bike manufacturers don't bite the bullet like Trek and BMC and take control of a team. It gives them absolute control over their major marketing tool and cycling teams don't cost anywhere near what other pro franchises cost. It has to be pretty close to what they spend on marketing elsewhere (maybe not???). It just gives them so much and I don't know why they would want to leave that valuable resource dependent on the volatile cycling sponsorship market.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> I hear ya, but I look at it this way: this team is about Contador, Majka, and Sagan winning as many races as possible. Everyone else is support whether they like it or not. Basso replaces Roche so there's not much of a drop off there. Edvald provides support and a second option in the classics, something they don't really have on their roster right now. They also likely came at a bargain given the season they had. It's hard not to view these as solid signings in that light IMO.


Yeah, they might be priced à la Andy Schleck these days... But Basso struggles to stay in the peloton on most climbs nowadays, looking how Roche was riding this July or in last year's Vuelta, he could help Contador and Majka much better than Ivan. Apparently, Roche was asking too much so they're letting him go.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yeah, they might be priced à la Andy Schleck these days... But Basso struggles to stay in the peloton on most climbs nowadays, looking how Roche was riding this July or in last year's Vuelta, he could help Contador and Majka much better than Ivan. Apparently, Roche was asking too much so they're letting him go.


I can agree with that. I also bet Roche wants at least a chance of being the #2. Majka closed that door on him this year after the Giro and the Tour. He probably feels like he has a better shot at Trek and Sky is basically the hometown team, so you can't fault him there and if Porte stumbles they suddenly don't look as deep as they once did.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

EBH...what happened?
A few years ago people wrote that he could be the next Merckx. He won two stages in one Tour. He was looking like a great classics rider. Then he just fizzled out.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> EBH...what happened?
> A few years ago people wrote that he could be the next Merckx. He won two stages in one Tour. He was looking like a great classics rider. Then he just fizzled out.


It's strange how it happens that way sometimes. Some of them just never get there. I have mixed feelings about it given everything that has happened in pro cycling. It's easy for your mind to wonder about whether the results that got everyone excited were real, but when I think about it objectively, this kind of thing happens in every sport.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

den bakker said:


> hopefully Sagan made sure to get some more riders over or it will be a really really rough february-april for him....


If they get him as reported, my guess is that they will be happy to spend to keep him happy. His brother is supposed to be coming along for the ride for instance. Getting EBH would be a good head start.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

"the next merckx"...dear god--if that's not a career killer, i don't know what is. EBH has a lot of potential, but really, people need to stop with the hyperbole sometimes. i expect he will come good a la terpstra in the next couple years.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Report: Gazzetta links Basso to Tinkoff, Roche to Sky, Betancur to OPQS - VeloNews.com

If this is all true, with both Uran Uran (love that name) and Betancur on OPQS with T. Martin, Cavendish, Boonen, Kwiatkowski, and everything else they have, that team is going to be ridiculous. They will be very tough to beat in every single race all year long.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Now it's official with Sagan going to Tinkoff:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>It's official: Tinkoff-Saxo signs with <a href="https://twitter.com/petosagan">@petosagan</a> on a 3-year contract! No slowing down! #2015 <a href="http://t.co/lAgrAZfj29">http://t.co/lAgrAZfj29</a> <a href="http://t.co/DbgKS9B2nK">pic.twitter.com/DbgKS9B2nK</a></p>— Tinkoff Saxo (@tinkoff_saxo) <a href="https://twitter.com/tinkoff_saxo/statuses/497638384601292800">August 8, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't wait for Stackedxo-Tinkoff to dominate next year. Going for Green+Yellow everywhere they go.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

will be interesting to see how many classics support riders Sagan has @ Tinkoff. You rarely win Roubaix on your own
I think Stybar will win Roubaix before Sagan


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Ventruck said:


> I can't wait for Stackedxo-Tinkoff to dominate next year. Going for Green+Yellow everywhere they go.


they have not really been in the running for yellow in a while though. maybe that's why they hedge their bets. Sagan can only help on their embarrassing pre-ardenne lineup.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Did Gaimon let the cat out of the bag?

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>No merger can be official until <a href="https://twitter.com/ivanbasso">@ivanbasso</a> buys me a coffee. <a href="http://t.co/yWVIpchoIj">pic.twitter.com/yWVIpchoIj</a></p>— Phil Gaimon (@philgaimon) <a href="https://twitter.com/philgaimon/statuses/499264236959178752">August 12, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

love4himies said:


> Did Gaimon let the cat out of the bag?
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>No merger can be official until <a href="https://twitter.com/ivanbasso">@ivanbasso</a> buys me a coffee. <a href="http://t.co/yWVIpchoIj">pic.twitter.com/yWVIpchoIj</a></p>— Phil Gaimon (@philgaimon) <a href="https://twitter.com/philgaimon/statuses/499264236959178752">August 12, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


Another 'not-so-well-kept-secret'... but it's now confirmed, Cannondale and Slipstream join forces...


----------

